# Die Geburtstagspolizei informiert: Manni hat Geburtstag!



## Stemmel (15. Juni 2007)

Und sich dabei selbst ein schönes Geschenk gemacht: Gehhilfen!  

Trotzdem einen schönen Tag und vielleicht ja auch ein wenig  und ein !


----------



## gnss (15. Juni 2007)

Alles Gute Manni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (15. Juni 2007)

Die Gehhilfen haben aber keine zwei Räder und ein Logo mit zwei Buchstaben, oder?

Alles Gute!


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juni 2007)

Einen schönen Geburtstag auch von uns beiden!


----------



## hoedsch (15. Juni 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## GFreude (15. Juni 2007)

Auch von uns alles Gute. 

Da hättest du dir mal lieber Gesundheit wüschen sollen!!! Aber was soll's. Mach das Beste draus und gönn dir Ruhe, damit du in 4 Wochen wieder los legen kannst. Zur Not gib es ja auch Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor . Aber das wird schon wieder.
Gute Mechaniker werden immer gebraucht! 

Man sieht sich!


----------



## John Rico (16. Juni 2007)

Auch wenn ich gut 1,5 Std. zu spät bin, auch von mir 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! nachträglich

Und natürlich gute Besserung, habe gerade gelesen, dass es bei dir momentan nicht so gut aussieht ...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (16. Juni 2007)

Von mir natürlich auch ...s.u.


----------



## ahara (16. Juni 2007)

Von mir natürlich auch  


alles Gute zum GEBURTSTAG


habe es leider eben erst erfahren  

(warum sagt mir denn auch niemand was   )


werde schnell wieder gesund.....


----------



## Sanz (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo Manni,

auch von uns nachträglich alles Gute und natürlich schnelle Genesung!

Schöne Grüße aus den HaBe's
Andre


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2007)

Moin!

Erstmal danke an alle! (Auch für die zahlreichen Genesungswünsche) 

Das werden sicher ein paar harte Wochen, aber ich habe ja genug zu basteln (das blaue Avalanche wird grade "überarbeitet"). Ausserdem habe ich ja auch noch einige Woldcup-DVD's von Robert und ein paar tolle GT Sachen von Martin (Kingmoe) zum anschauen. Und Dank Martin (gnss) funzt das Internet ja auch so gut wie nie zuvor. 

So denn,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (15. Juni 2008)

Schon wieder 1 Jahr rum.....schon wieder 1 Jahr älter.....  

          
Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag


----------



## biker_tom (15. Juni 2008)

Moin Manni

auch von uns herzlich Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag......

Monika und Thomas

PS:
Prüfung bestanden!


----------



## Stemmel (15. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir virtuelle Glückwünsche!


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Juni 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute, Manni. Warum Gehhilfen, was haste angestellt?


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (15. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute


----------



## John Rico (15. Juni 2008)

Moin Manni!

Nachdem ich es vorhin am Telefon völlig verpennt habe, auf diesem Wege auch von mir Herzlichen Glühstrumpf und alles GuTe!  
Ist das eig. der Grund, warum du es heute nicht geschafft hast? Etwa gestern reingefeiert (der Stimme nach zu urteilen könnte es passen)?

GRuß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (15. Juni 2008)

Moin Manni,

auch von uns alles Gute zum xx. Geburtstag! 
Ich sammel schon mal wieder fast abgelaufenes Bier für unsere nächste Tour bzw. das Finisher-Bier danach!  
Hast du das Wetter extra zu deinem Geburtstag bestellt? Nee, nee, nee


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juni 2008)

Upps...


Von uns alles Gute


----------



## hoedsch (15. Juni 2008)

Schon wieder ein Jahr rum...
Aber trotzdem wünsche ich dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Stemmel (15. Juni 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute, Manni. Warum Gehhilfen, was haste angestellt?



Die Gehhilfen sind noch vom letzten Jahr - ahara hat den Thread 'aus der Versenkung' geholt - und damit Gott sei Dank (fast) vergessen!


----------



## gnss (15. Juni 2008)

Schonwieder? Na dann:




Möge der Keller immer voller werden.


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2008)

Danke an alle! 

Bis bald im Wald!



Manni


----------

